# Russian tenor Hieromonk Fotiy



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I just discovered the mesmerizing tenor voice of the Orthodox monk Hieromonk Fotiy, who with the blessing of his bishop participated in the Russian version of 'The Voice'.






Kuda kuda






'Per te' (Josh Groban)






'Canto della terra'


----------

